# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  First trip to the Middle East

## Coolers

I will be in Dubai for a week in early November and I'd like to spend a week prior to that visiting other parts of the Middle East. Ideally, I would prefer to base myself in one city or two to avoid always being on the go. Would 3-4 nights in Cairo and 3-4 nights in Amman be a good idea? I thought it would be a good introduction to Egypt and Jordan. What else would you suggest I do? I will be travelling solo and I must admit I am feeling a little bit nervous about going to the Middle East but I realized I must be open-minded and see the place for myself before I judge it.  :Smile: Thanks!

----------


## milfordplaza

I know their players are excited, but the U.S. players are happy to see him as captain, too, because it is a class act and a credit to the game

----------


## GFI

Last year I visited Dubai with friends to spend the summer vacation which was the greatest moment I have ever earned. This was my first tour and really enjoyed its beaches and places as well.
We also visited Burj Khalifa tour which is the largest building in the earth I am really scared when I reach the top floor of this building really awesome view of Dubai.

----------


## palestinevisit

We have just visited Palestine and Jerusalem for ten days with the group of friends. VISIT PALESTINE is the best travel company and our first trip of Middle East was best. We are very thankful to VISIT PALESTINE company which provided us the best services.

----------


## Marry

Dubai such an awesome place for adventure holidays, one of my friends visited couple of weeks ago to Dubai and he really enjoyed over there especially hatta safari, desert dafari etc.

----------


## sarah

This was my first tour and really enjoyed its beaches and places as well. We also visited Burj Khalifa tour which is the largest building in the earth, awesome view of Dubai.

----------


## sankalppatil732

The Middle East is a transcontinental region centered on Western Asia and Egypt.The 7 Safest Places to Travel in the Middle East,
1.Oman
2. Dubai, United Arab Emirates
3. Jordan

----------


## davidsmith36

This might have been my main excursion of the center east Also my main experience with le Meridien properties and from the minute that i landed with le Meridien amlodipine besylate jordan i might have been blown far. From the outside those lodging is An outwardly pleasing fabricating.

----------

